# Hoyt's C2 Cam 1/2



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*old bow*

I might dothat get some xt3500 limbs ansd c2 cams. i love my 06 green fushion riser and dont want to gice it up.


----------



## rbsteff (Nov 12, 2004)

I have shot the C2 cam1/2 on the 38 PRO and it shot very well, just a very little bit harder draw right at first, then very smooth the rest of the way. I ordered the 38 PRO, but with the orginal cam 1/2, it draws a little easier and seemed to me to be a little more forgiving and only 5 fps slower than the C-2 cam. I just like the orginal cam 1/2 for shooting fingers, you need to try both and see which you like best. Both or excellent cams.


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

The jury is still out with me. It is faster but the rest is yet to be proven. I am working one out now but it makes your bow shorter which is not desirable. It is hard on the front side as stated. It is performing but long term is it better; I DO NOT KNOW YET !! It would be desirable for a release shooter for sure.


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Shot a 38 Pro*

I shoot with a guy (a tremendous finger shooter) who just bought a 38 Pro (XT 2000 limbs, 38" ATA) with the C2 Cam & 1/2. He shoots 29 1/2 inches, two fingers under. He's been shooting practice 600 rounds with his and is averaging between 595 and 598.

I shot his bow several times on two different occasions and I like it. It's a little stiff initially, but it's a pretty smooth draw, as noted above. It seems to me to be a pretty good balance between speed and shootability. I'm thinking of getting one for a hunting bow, but if I were going to shoot targets exclusively, I'd go with the 3000 limbs to get a longer ATA and slightly higher brace height.

Contrary to Hoyt literature and the info on their web site, the 38 Pro and 38 Ultra will be available with the 3000 limbs; not sure about the 4000 and 3500 limbs, however. If you put the 3500 limbs on the 38 Pro, you have a Montega, since they both use the same riser.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Manhunter50 said:


> I shoot with a guy (a tremendous finger shooter) who just bought a 38 Pro (XT 2000 limbs, 38" ATA) with the C2 Cam & 1/2. He shoots 29 1/2 inches, two fingers under. He's been shooting practice 600 rounds with his and is averaging between 595 and 598.
> 
> I shot his bow several times on two different occasions and I like it. It's a little stiff initially, but it's a pretty smooth draw, as noted above. It seems to me to be a pretty good balance between speed and shootability. I'm thinking of getting one for a hunting bow, but if I were going to shoot targets exclusively, I'd go with the 3000 limbs to get a longer ATA and slightly higher brace height.
> 
> Contrary to Hoyt literature and the info on their web site, the 38 Pro and 38 Ultra will be available with the 3000 limbs; not sure about the 4000 and 3500 limbs, however. If you put the 3500 limbs on the 38 Pro, you have a Montega, since they both use the same riser.


When I talked with Ryan @ Hoyt last week asking the particulars of these bows , the riser is the same in the Ultra , the Pro , and the Montega , ( different cams and cam choices per model tho )the limbs make the different bow , here is the break down that he gave me

Ultra 38 , 1000 limbs & Vector or Cam 1/2 , the Vector cam being for the shorter limb bows

Pro 38 , 2000 limbs & C2 Cam or Cam 1/2 , C2 cam for longer limb bow , but according to Ryan , exactly the same darw force curve as the Vector

Pro 38 XL ( which isnt in the book , but is available ) 3000 limbs , same cams as the Pro 38

Montega , 3500 limbs & Wheel 1/2 or Cam 1/2 cam options 

sounded like on a special order basis you could mix about any cam option you wanted on any bow ....... for xtra $$$$ , altho pretty sure the vector stays with the 1000 limb and the C2 with the 2000, 3000

anyways thats what Hoyt gave me last week when I called ...........


----------

